# Gabrielle's kidding thread. She kidded twins!!!!!!!



## neener92 (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabrielle was luted sometime in September, my mind escapes me on the date, and I never wrote it down. So, I am guessing she was bred either the beginning of October or the end. She is starting to show some signs of pregnancy, big belly, swollen tweetwee and she is starting to get a small udder. This will be her first kidding, and I am soo excited about it, I couldn't wait any longer to make her a kidding thread. She has a moonspot looking thingy in her hood (the first picture you can see it well, it's in the darkest spot, and it is lighter than her head, its more cream colored in person), and the buck she was bred to is known for producing spots, so I am uber excited for SPOTS!

What do you all think. I have some photos from Dec.22, and some a little more recent, I'll get some of her tomorrow also.







I don't have to date on this one but it's no more than 3 weeks old.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 30, 2012)

I think I am going to be eating a lot of popcorn on this one.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 7, 2012)

New picture.....

Her belly dropped, she has a pretty small belly, I do believe she's carrying a single. I think she's still got two or three more weeks to go though.....


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## neener92 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's some new pictures.

Bottom picture....





Belly/Cute Little Udder....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2012)

no way she was bred the beginning of February, What is the latest she can be due?  I am thinkng she looks like she has 6 to 8 weeks still.

I think I meant, bred the beginning of October,


----------



## neener92 (Feb 19, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> no way she was bred the beginning of February, What is the latest she can be due?  I am thinkng she looks like she has 6 to 8 weeks still.


I saw her bred sometime in October (I never wrote it down  ). She could have come back in at anytime, but, I never saw her come back in, so I'm thinking the latest she can be due is the end of March maybe. Her udder is bigger than that today (those pics were taken yesterday). It's hard to tell....


----------



## neener92 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gabrielle's udder really looks big this evening compared to this morning, its rounder and fuller looking...vulva looks very loose and her ligs are obviously gone, though they've been gone for about a week now. I'm sure she's just teasing me...


----------



## Missy (Feb 21, 2012)

waits impatiently....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## neener92 (Feb 21, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> waits impatiently....


Me too!


----------



## neener92 (Feb 21, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


20 her udder looks in-between Glory and Macy in your thread post #460, but looks a little more round. The huzz won't stand still long enough for me to get a decent picture that actually shows her udder size...can't say I blame her. I literally sat over there trying to take a picture and the batteries died.....I PUT NEW BATTERIES IN BEFORE I WENT OVER THERE!


----------



## neener92 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gabrielle had some clear discharge....


----------



## neener92 (Mar 17, 2012)

So, obviously I got kinda carried away with Gabs kidding thread. But for real this time, she's gotta pop soon. Her udder is much larger, very loose rear, and very very restless. She eats for a little lays down gets up walks about a yard, lays down..... She's had some discharge since yesterday but nothing to get too excited about. I hope she goes soon....twin doelings would be great!

Added two pics. Never mind the straw in her tweetwee, every time she lays down and gets back up she has something stuck in there....


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 17, 2012)

Hope you get some cute babies soon!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 17, 2012)

She is for sure looking closer.


----------



## neener92 (Mar 25, 2012)

This huz has been teasing me ALL WEEK! She's been staying in the barn by herself while the other goats are out in the field. She's just trying to drive me nuts!


----------



## neener92 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gabrielle kidded twins about 30 mins ago. I'll get pictures when they are dry.....guess what?! They have spots all over them! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 2, 2012)

Whoo HOOO~!


----------



## poorboys (Apr 2, 2012)

waiting on pics, congrats!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 2, 2012)

SPOTS,   


photos


----------



## daisychick (Apr 2, 2012)

You know you can't say the word "spots" and expect us to be patient about waiting on pics!       Congrats on the babies!   Now I will sit here and wait for pics.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 2, 2012)

Her udder did not "boom" at all! Even when the first kid was on the ground. 

I love my goats right now, I wanted a spotted doeling from April my first doe that kidded, what did I get......a spotted doe. I wanted Gab to give me a spotted doe, what did I get......a spotted doe!

She had a doe and a buck, I don't do weights, but I might do these two here in a little, the buck is the largest. I didn't check teats either. Gabrielle is somewhat wild and these are her first kids so I want her to bond well with them before I start handling them. They are soooo adorable, the buckling has a heart shaped spot on his back! The doeling has spots all over her, one back leg is brown, and I am so excited I'm having trouble concentrating on typing correctly!

Here they are, she didn't do a good job cleaning them off so I'll have to get dry pics tomorrow!


----------



## neener92 (Apr 2, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> You know you can't say the word "spots" and expect us to be patient about waiting on pics!       Congrats on the babies!   Now I will sit here and wait for pics.


I should have known better!


----------



## poorboys (Apr 2, 2012)

adorable!!! glad all is fine/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 2, 2012)

Very cute and congrats on the doeling.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 2, 2012)

They don't have good teat structure, oh well....if the doeling grows well and looks nice I'm keepin' her! That buckling has HUGE legs, as in thick.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 2, 2012)

What a day!
I know this has nothing to do with goats but......................... I got a call at 7:30pm about not one or two or three but *FIVE* bottle lambs needing a mommy, I get there and they have *SIX* needing a mommy! Sadly one didn't make it do to drinking spoiled milk from momma.  Can we say busy/exciting day!?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 3, 2012)

Beauties!!!


----------



## neener92 (Apr 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Beauties!!!


Thank you, I am very proud of these kids!


----------



## RPC (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on the new kids that little girls sure does have alot of spots but sorry about the poor teats.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, maybe I don't love my goats as much as I thought. Gabrielle was nursing her kids all day long! I took a bottle over, and wouldn't you know they took to it like a pig to mud.  Looks like I'll have two more bottle-ish babies to my already 6! Anyone need a bottle baby?!


----------



## RPC (Apr 3, 2012)

If I were you leave them on their mom maybe she still is not in full milk. dont give up on her feeding them if anything only suppliment with a bottle once or twice a day and see how they do.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 4, 2012)

That is so frustrating, hopefully she will come into more milk in a couple days.  Weren't you offering to take my bottle baby< and know you are trying to get rid of yours?  Hmmmm, seems a bit ironic.  


how are all your knew bottle lambs doing?


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations---they are so cute!  That buckling is quite a bit bigger than his little sis'!    How are the lambs doing?


----------



## neener92 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am supplementing them, I'll try a bottle a day, and if they still seem hungry I'll give them two. I hope she gets more milk, It looks like she has milk, I guess looks can be deceiving.......

Oh, I would have loved bottle kids about three days ago, but being hit with six new ones in one day, and already having a bottle calf and lamb....a little overwhelming to say the least. Yesterday was soo exhausting and stressful, none of the lambs would drink their bottles at the same time, so I spent most of the day going from the house to the barn. I'm up to 5 lambs (the sister to the other one that died didn't make it, so 4 new lambs and one original), one calf, and two kids......

The lambs are doing pretty well, one only has one eye, another has a crusty eye, one ram lambs testicals are swollen and hot, and the other lamb is tiny! These were all trips. The two that died were twins to a mother with a spoiled bag.

Here are some pic I took yesterday.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 4, 2012)

They sure are cute!    Love all the spots!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats!!! Adorable


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 4, 2012)

They look nice, and Gabrielle looks like she is trying to be a good mom.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 4, 2012)

I thought they were too. She loves those babies, she's such a great momma minus the fact she isn't giving enough milk.

How should I supplement? Should I feed the kids a 16oz bottle twice a day? They are only drinking half a bottle now so 8oz, but should I try getting each to 16oz in the morning and evening?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 4, 2012)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I thought they were too. She loves those babies, she's such a great momma minus the fact she isn't giving enough milk.
> 
> How should I supplement? Should I feed the kids a 16oz bottle twice a day? They are only drinking half a bottle now so 8oz, but should I try getting each to 16oz in the morning and evening?


In my experience, the kids eventually, wean themselves off the bottle and only want to nurse on mom.  I would let the kid regulate how much they want per bottle twice a day.  But I wouldn't be surprised if they start demanding less instead of more, with in the next few day.  Although they could make a lier out of me.  If they stay on the bottle over the next few weeks, then I would keep going up on the amount you offer them, especially sense you said you have no good way to creep feed.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 4, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll try that. I know she's giving some milk, I caught her to trim her hooves and brush her so I went ahead and checked her milk.

I couldn't resist posting more pics, here they are today!


----------



## heathen (Apr 4, 2012)

Adorable kids. I love the little nanny


----------



## Jenni (Apr 4, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2012)

Cute~


----------



## snapnzap (Apr 5, 2012)

Super cute!


----------

